# Westover freight siding



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

How does it look?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> if you catch me using text speech tell me
> i am try to not use them. thanks!


You mean, you *will* try to not use them......? hwell:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Annie, may I suggest the following statement in your signature:


If you catch me using text speech, tell me.
I am trying to avoid it. Thanks!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Yah. That sounds better than what I have now I will change right now


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Back to your trains,

I think your Westover siding looks good!
And it's only going to get better as you add more details. Vehicles, people, shrubs and trees, etc.

You've got a good eye for realism. 
Have fun and keep up the good work girl.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Why thank you! ( can’t quote cause I’m on my phone ). I am working on a rusted out dead loco for behind the freighthouse area and I am broke so people may be a little far fetched ( who has 20$ for a pack of 5 little people!) but I am going to a hobby shop sat/sun so might pick up extra details!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

ebay 100 people painted. $13.00 :thumbsup:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/P150W-100p...26203?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&a

Then you can always put better quality up front as you find them.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay so I worked on it a bit....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

does my weathering look good?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

firescales22 said:


> does my weathering look good?


On the one roof where I see weathering, yes. The only thing you might consider adding is that where there are big rust patches, there should be some rust stains running all the way down to the edge of the roof.

Walls should have weathering, too. Have you tried that yet? If so, let's see what it looks like.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Yah I did do the walls, here they are!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Here is the freight house


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Also using the same weathering tactic I did this PC car


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I love the dead locomotive behind the freight house, but it needs some rails under it. Without rails, how did it get there?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I love the dead locomotive behind the freight house, *but it needs some rails under it. Without rails, how did it get there?*


good point, i will use some flex track to make that look more realistic!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay, here it is


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice. Now it looks like real abandoned locomotive.










Or you could put a little fence around it and a picnic table and make it a "Train in the Park."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When you post your pictures, like of your weathered up box car may I make a suggestion?
Take it off the messy work paint board as it clashes with your box car.

Which looks real good by the way. 
Just the right amount of weathering.
Or maybe just a little more would be good too.:smilie_daumenpos:

Pictured on a white poster board would be better.
All the mess from painting takes away from the actual paint job.
It keeps drawing the eye away from it.

That is just a suggestion. 

Another question I have been wanting to ask, why so much foam board under the layout?
You going to dig it out and put in an underground missile silo?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Generally, that's a good job of weathering. A little too subtle for my taste, but that doesn't make it wrong or bad.

One thing it think you need, though, and that's a dose of Dullcote or other matte varnish to make your models look less like plastic. Ideally, put one coat on the un-weathered model, apply weathering, then seal it in.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Clavosingrail01: I might pick up some fence of eBay ‘cause that sounds like a good idea. Big Ed: well the reason there is so much foam board there is because when I got the table in November it was covered In My dads questionables and me being a lazy bum just took it all off and called it a day😂 ctvrr i am on mobile and forgot what you said will get back later


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok 👌 dullcote would they have that a second hand hobby store?


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

firescales22 said:


> dullcote would they have that a second hand hobby store?


It should not be hard to find. Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Hobby Town and even Walmart all carry it.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay, dullcote got it also what do ya think of my new big ol’ Steamer just got it today!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

firescales22 said:


> Okay, dullcote got it also what do ya think of my new big ol’ Steamer just got it today!


Hard to say. How about a picture from down closer to track level with the loco filling most of the frame?

That said, a new steamer is ALWAYS a good thing!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I agree a new steamer is always a good thing especially if it is your first (running) steamer and it was 25$


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

its Only flaw is loudness other than that it works great!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

list o stuff i got today 

15 cars :40$
1 building (pre assembled) 7:50
1 steamer 25$
12 trees 10$
white grease tube (idk why guy on YouTube tutorial said use it) 6$
2 wood flatcar kits $2:95 (all parts never been opened) 

all in all a sweet haul!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay here is a new car spotted in front of my new building


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

firescales22 said:


> I agree a new steamer is always a good thing especially if it is your first (running) steamer and it was 25$


Still kind of dark and hard to really see it... Not sure what a B&O loco would be doing in Great Northern territory, but it's your layout, so of it works for you, have at it! Or do you intend to reletter it?

As for the white lithium grease, that's what you use in the gearboxes of your locos. Very sparingly -- less is more, in this case.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Still kind of dark and hard to really see it... Not sure what a B&O loco would be doing in Great Northern territory, but it's your layout, so of it works for you, have at it! *Or do you intend to reletter it?*
> 
> As for the white lithium grease, that's what you use in the gearboxes of your locos. Very sparingly -- less is more, in this case.



i have _zero_ clue how to do that so it will stay b&O also i picked it up because price and i have a gold chessie system caboose and i needed something to run with it also it looked cool!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

How about now?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Man........ this seamer is LOUD! I mean LOUD!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Man........ this seamer is LOUD! I mean LOUD!


 I see you changed your name? Maybe no more being called young man now lol. I just bought a conrail engine last week and it is super loud!! Can’t quite figure out why but it is by far the loudest engine I have ever heard!! It also runs fast can’t run it slow or it keeps stopping!! I have to try to give it a good cleaning and oiling I guess. https://youtu.be/Qtd_Km49x58


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> *I see you changed your name? Maybe no more being called young man now lol*. _I just bought a conrail engine last week and it is super loud!!_ Can’t quite figure out why but it is by far the loudest engine I have ever heard!! It also runs fast can’t run it slow or it keeps stopping!! I have to try to give it a good cleaning and oiling I guess. https://youtu.be/Qtd_Km49x58



yah i guess lol

what brand is it? whats the road number? (cant click YT link sorry!)


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > *I see you changed your name? Maybe no more being called young man now lol*. _I just bought a conrail engine last week and it is super loud!!_ Can’t quite figure out why but it is by far the loudest engine I have ever heard!! It also runs fast can’t run it slow or it keeps stopping!! I have to try to give it a good cleaning and oiling I guess. https://youtu.be/Qtd_Km49x58
> ...


 I think it’s a life like road number 7941. I picked it up cheap so Im not too worried but man it is loud lol.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a couple of older Life-Like E8s, and they are loud, too. Loud and grindy.

Couplers suck, too.

Are these even made any more? If not, I am not surprised.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I have a couple of older Life-Like E8s, and they are loud, too. Loud and grindy.
> 
> Couplers suck, too.
> 
> Are these even made any more? If not, I am not surprised.


 I’m not sure how old it is. It has rapido couplers so it’s not that new. I’m not sure if it was an eBay or train show purchase but I was shocked the first time I ran it.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I’m not sure how old it is. It has rapido couplers so it’s not that new. I’m not sure if it was an eBay or train show purchase but I was shocked the first time I ran it.


it came in a life like diesel charger set apparently....
so yah it is old


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I have a couple of older Life-Like E8s, and they are loud, too. Loud and grindy.
> 
> Couplers suck, too.
> 
> Are these even made any more? If not, I am not surprised.


i thought they worked the same as the "newer" (still old tho) ones.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I think it’s a life like road number 7941. I picked it up cheap so Im not too worried but man it is loud lol.


 mine is a bachmann train set loco so of coarse it will be *very* loud


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I thought i might share A pic of my entire collection of engines


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice verity! Looking good!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Anybody know what this car would carry?


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

That's a covered hopper car. It would carry bulk goods that have to be protected from exposure to the weather -- grain, sugar, fertilizer, Pop Rocks.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Ooooo pop rocks those are good! Also good to know. I thought it might carry chemicals or something


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Given that the GN ran right through the northern part of America's breadbasket, you would would have found these lined up at a grain elevator filled with winter wheat.

Trains with lots of covered hoppers were and are pretty common throughout the Midwest during harvest. All the covered hoppers in North America gravitate to the Midwest then.










Here's my grain train. No grain elevator yet.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice! You got my sub!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

clovissangrail01 said:


> Given that the GN ran right through the northern part of America's breadbasket, you would would have found these lined up at a grain elevator filled with winter wheat.
> 
> Trains with lots of covered hoppers were and are pretty common throughout the Midwest during harvest. All the covered hoppers in North America gravitate to the Midwest then.


In the Northeast the majority of covered hoppers carry different kinds of plastic pellets. 

I took these of graffiti covered hoppers in the rail yard.
Excuse my finger.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

They would also carry ore right? (Cause if not then I hVe not been running my mine correctly lol)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

QueenoftheGN said:


> They would also carry ore right? (Cause if not then I hVe not been running my mine correctly lol)


Ore cars are different.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ore is carried in open top hoppers, as Big Ed has shown...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> QueenoftheGN said:
> 
> 
> > They would also carry ore right? (Cause if not then I hVe not been running my mine correctly lol)
> ...


. 

Dang..... I have been running it wrong.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ore was also moved in regular hoppers, what most people call coal hoppers.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh well then maybe I have not been running it completely wrong.....


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

And then there are long unit trains of open hopper cars full of coal that you will see anywhere there is a coal-fueled power plant. 

Full ones in, and empties out.










A long coal train is impressive. I used to live right by the Santa Fe line that went to the local power plant. The very ground shakes, and you can feel the locomotives rumble in your chest as they pass by.

Here's a BNSF coal train in Nebraska. (Not my video because it doesn't shake.)






I know you want to count them, so I'll save you the trouble -- It's 138 cars long, give or take a few.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rrjim1 said:


> Ore was also moved in regular hoppers, what most people call coal hoppers.


True, but more often in specialized, shorter cars due to its density. A full load of taconite pellets would exceed the weight limit of a standard hopper.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> And then there are long unit trains of open hopper cars full of coal that you will see anywhere there is a coal-fueled power plant.
> 
> Full ones in, and empties out.
> 
> ...


you read my mind!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

okay well my dad went though his buildings box(s) and he found a ton of stuff he does not want so i have "obtained" a factory a small building to go along with the factory and a passenger station (said station might actually be HO not sure tho) so all the buildings on westover have moved to the 2 new sidings closer to the mine so its new name is westover 
freight sidings also i have been lent 6 passenger cars to run around the track also we made the mountain bigger and added a tunnel through it!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Ooooo pop rocks those are good! Also good to know. I thought it might carry chemicals or something


Chemicals are carried in cylindrical tank cars. Contents are loaded/unloaded through one or more openings in the top of the tanker.

Hoppers are loaded from the top, but unloaded through openings in the bottom.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> Chemicals are carried in cylindrical tank cars. Contents are loaded/unloaded through one or more openings in the top of the tanker.
> 
> Hoppers are loaded from the top, but unloaded through openings in the bottom.


Some RR tank cars unload through the bottom. As long as they are not flammable they are pressurized with air, You hook a 3" hose from the bottom of the RR car to the bottom valve of the truck tanker.
Most of these products are heavy in weight per gallon. 
Propylene glycol, ethylene glycol, sylfat, oils are a few we bottom load at the Rail yard. 
It is quicker then pumping with the air.
When your done we blow the line clean with air.
Like I said most of these products are heavy & gooey, it would take twice to three times longer to use a pump coming out of the top.
All our solvents and alcohols get pumped from the top of the tanker into the top of the tanker truck.

One product is a Flammable/Corrosive heavy product. This one get pressurized with Nitrogen and comes out of the top of the RR tanker into the bottom of the truck tanker.
That is one nasty product!

Bottom loading with pressure is safer and cleaner. With a top pump you can never blow all the lines clean. Bottom loading and blowing out at the end everything is empty of product.
You just stay away from the hose in case it blows. 

The pellet RR hoppers get unloaded through the bottom but it is the trucks vacuum pump the sucks it out of the compartments.
I have watched the guys but I never hauled or worked a dry bulk tanker.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

This was not this thread but I have had it on my mind for awhile it’s not that I like trains per say ( I do ) it’s that I like having a little world to come home to after I have a Bad day ( witch is everyday or marcus and his posse decide I am a good target) at school I have a world where I make the decisions and I can make it my way I rule the world I choose what happens in the world and I like that.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

after i have enough in about 5 months i will get one of these!


https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/kato-n-101297-eurostar-e300-8-car-standard-set-new-livery-version/


----------

